# (ebay) Apple iPod touch 3. Generation (32 GB) Artikelnummer: 260669075701



## MadBaer (28. September 2010)

hallo,

ich verkaufe meinen iPod Touch 3G 32 GB. Rechnung usw. ist auch dabei. Schaut doch mal.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260669075701&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

MfG


----------

